# Message intriguant time machine



## city1 (17 Août 2015)

Bonsoir, 

Il y a quelques minutes, je viens de recevoir ce message de time machine : 

Time Machine vient de vérifier vos copies de sauvegarde sur « AirPort Time Capsule de ***** ». Afin d’améliorer la fiabilité, Time Machine doit créer une nouvelle copie de sauvegarde.

Que faut-il faire ? Cela veut dire que ma time capsule est endommagée ?


----------



## city1 (18 Août 2015)

Up


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Août 2015)

Salut

Voir ICI.

@+


----------



## city1 (18 Août 2015)

C est marqué que cette sauvegarde améliore la fiabilité sur os X 10.6 or je suis sur 10.10.5


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Août 2015)

Je pense que le principe est le même.


----------



## city1 (18 Août 2015)

Ok je lance alors une nouvelle sauvegarde


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Août 2015)

Nota : avec une Time Capsule, il est procédé à une vérification du disque tous les mois, la date référence étant celle de la première sauvegarde.


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Août 2015)

Ouais et moi après ce message je me suis retrouvé dans cette situation car  la seconde sauvegarde n'a pas pu se faire et le le premier bundle à étét corrompu...   http://forums.macg.co/threads/dde-t...ble-commandes-terminal.1269428/#post-12919746  (si ça peut servir)


----------



## city1 (18 Août 2015)

Du coup je fais quoi ? Je lance une sauvegarde ??


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2015)

city1 a dit:


> Du coup je fais quoi ? Je lance une sauvegarde ??



Tu fais ce que le système te demandais, comme indiqué dans le lien de jeanjd63 qui reste dans l'ensemble toujours valable avec Yosemite.

lepetitpiero n'a pas une Time Capsule. Il a mis un DD USB derrière une Borne Airport, d'où ses problèmes.


----------



## city1 (19 Août 2015)

Très bien merci je lance demain alors vu que ça va prendre "quelques heures" selon time machine


----------



## Doug74 (21 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même souci qui est récurrent depuis mon passage à Sierra, c'est la 3ème fois qu'il me demande de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde...

Avez vous des idées sur les causes?
Je n'arrive pas à monter l'image dans l'utilitaire disque pour tenter une réparation...

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2016)

Doug74 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai le même souci qui est récurrent depuis mon passage à Sierra, c'est la 3ème fois qu'il me demande de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde...
> 
> Avez vous des idées sur les causes?
> ...


Regarde ceci : http://www.garth.org/archives/2011,...ine-sparsebundle-nas-based-backup-errors.html


----------



## Doug74 (22 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Merci pour ta réponse.
Du coup j'ai lancé une nouvelle sauvegarde hier soir, j'essayerai cette manip lors du prochain message d'erreur...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2016)

Tu as plusieurs sparebundles sur ton Airport?


----------



## r e m y (22 Novembre 2016)

J'ai déjà eu 2 fois ce message de TimeMachine pour mes sauvegardes effectuées sur TimeCapsule.
Pour éviter de perdre mes anciennes sauvegardes (ce qui se produit si on accepte la proposition de refaire une nouvelle sauvegarde) j'ai suivi le tutorial du Journal du Lapin, comme expliqué dans ce fil: http://forums.macg.co/threads/time-...s-et-disque-dur.190492/page-266#post-13044155

Et j'ai récupéré mes sauvegardes qui ont pu se poursuivre normalement.


----------



## Doug74 (22 Novembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu as plusieurs sparebundles sur ton Airport?



Non je n'en ai qu'une (ou qu'un...)

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que ce souci ne s'est jamais produit sous El Capitan...

J'ai tenté la nouvelle sauvegarde en excluant ma jetdrive lite car j'ai vu que certains avaient des soucis de montage/démontage en sortie de veille depuis le passage à Sierra (après je ne sais pas s'il y a vraiment un lien)

En tout cas merci pour vos réponses, j'essaierai ces manips si le problème survient de nouveau.


----------



## r e m y (22 Novembre 2016)

Ce qui est dommage c'est qu'en acceptant de créer une nouvelle sauvegarde, tu as perdu tout l'historique de ton ancienne sauvegarde.... Or l'intérêt de TimeMachine c'est aussi de pouvoir remonter dans le temps retrouver d'anciens fichiers!

La prochaine fois, regarde le tutoriel du Journal du Lapin qui explique comment 
- réparer le catalogue de fichiers de la sauvegarde (que ce soit avec l'utilitaire disque ou avec des utilitaires spécialisés comme DiskWarrior que j'ai utilisé), 
- effacer le paramètre  qu'enregistre TimeMachine quand la vérification signale une sauvegarde corrompue
pour que TimeMachine puisse reprendre son processus de sauvegardes incrementales sans tout effacer et reprendre à zéro. 

Le procédé est un peu long, il ne faut pas s'inquiéter lors de la première sauvegarde suite à réparation du temps pris par l'étape "préparation de la sauvegarde", mais ca fonctionne!


----------



## Doug74 (22 Novembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce qui est dommage c'est qu'en acceptant de créer une nouvelle sauvegarde, tu as perdu tout l'historique de ton ancienne sauvegarde.... Or l'intérêt de TimeMachine c'est aussi de pouvoir remonter dans le temps retrouver d'anciens fichiers!
> 
> La prochaine fois, regarde le tutoriel du Journal du Lapin qui explique comment
> - réparer le catalogue de fichiers de la sauvegarde (que ce soit avec l'utilitaire disque ou avec des utilitaires spécialisés comme DiskWarrior que j'ai utilisé),
> ...



Oui je suis bien d'accord, mais j'avais fait un grand ménage et la 1ère sauvegarde ne datait que de 3 mois (en + j'avais fait un clone: ceinture + bretelles...)

Donc ça ne me pose pas + de soucis que ça de repartir à zéro aujourd'hui.

Mais effectivement dans le cas de sauvegardes importantes, je n'aurai pas fait cette manip.

Je ne doute pas que j'aurai à nouveau un soucis dans quelques temps, et j'essaierai bien entendu la manip que tu as cité.

[emoji106]


----------

